# Shappell Ice Tent For Sale



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey, I got a Shappell ice tent I have to sell. I'm not 100% sure but I think it is the Shappell 2500. It folds up to make a sled. I think it only weighs 20 lbs. Max. Excellent for getting out of the weather and it holds the heat extremely well. Asking 100 bucks for it. Let me know if your interested. It will also be on KSL. I'll try and get a pic posted Friday.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

2 man.. it has a floor too.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

My problem is that all I have is a honda accord so I wouldn't have room for it, otherwise I would! My car is gonna be funny enough with all the ice fishing gear like the auger, poles, chairs, etc... in the car! I won't even be able to fit a sled in my car, so I am gonna have to strap all the equipment to a large backpack when I go ice fishing :lol: That's gonna be fun :shock: :lol:


----------



## countdownrapala (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm new to this forum, but I am very interested in this tent, If you still have it please let me know.


----------

